# New 100 Lightroom Presets



## egowarrior (Sep 22, 2013)

To free download the file you need to answer a few questions
[link removed]

Enjoy)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi egowarrior, welcome to the forum!

I tried your link but the download links didn't work in order for me to investigate further.  When you say you need to answer a few questions, could you explain a little more.  I can't leave a link to an unknown download on your post, I'm afraid, as it could contain malware etc. so I've had to remove it for the moment until I know more about you and the presets.


----------



## vishaal3 (Feb 19, 2014)

how can i download this??


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 21, 2014)

I think they've disappeared vishaal3.  There's a list of other free presets here though: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/links/develop-presets/


----------



## chayangkul (Jun 4, 2014)

Can i download it


----------



## keiththom (Jun 8, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I think they've disappeared vishaal3.  There's a list of other free presets here though: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/links/develop-presets/



Victoria - Thanks for the presets list. 

I have never downloaded or used lightroom presets. Could someone give me a brief description how this works? When I download a preset, does it automatically load into lightroom or do I have to put it in manually? and how do I access it? 

sorry for the newbie questions

thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 8, 2014)

All you do is right-click on a preset in the Develop module Preset panel and select Import then point to the preset you've downloaded.  If there are loads, you can select the Show in Explorer option in that right-click menu instead, and copy the presets into that folder then restart LR.


----------

